# Torry Spelling has her husband sexless.



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

I was watching the Wendy Williams show and they showed Torry Spelling and her husband of about 7 years ( Dean McDermott )...

Well in any case they show a Vibrant gushing and golden glowing Torry Spelling, with blonde hair. ( Torry was one of my sexual fantasies as a younger man ).

And Dean McDermott, who appeared to be "stripped back", alot more conservative and measured in his demeanor.

In any case it was revealed on the Wendy Williams show that Dean complained about being in a sexless marriage. And without a single ounce of empathy, he was ridiculed for it...

Wendy laughed him and some of the women on the set.

It really took me aback... That a man should be thankful to carry or support someone who doesn't have to satisfy any of his needs, and if he complains he should be bashed?

So I looked up on the internet and it appears that it is revealed they are sexless and Dean caught cheating...

Torry and Dean met at the beginning of their relation cheating on their at the time lovers.

So a man on another forum said. How would you feel if your daughters did not want to have sex with thier husband? Could you force her out of biblical or other obligation?

My answer to this was, well first of all, I would not want either of my daughters forcing their husband into a sexless position. If this is a loving man who supports her and takes care of his responsibility to her, I do not want her starving him and making him sexless. I would not be happy.

If my daughters made their husband sexless, I would let her know that if he took on a lover that she should understand, but she should really leave that man and find someone who doesn't want a sex life.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Waits for the proverbial....

_How you get him is how you lose him..._


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Given the rate at which they've been spewing babies out, I'm surprised she even lets him in the same zip code as her vagina. Weren't they the ones doing all the press about being too broke to afford a vasectomy?


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

Sexless with that many kids so close in age? Maybe she is a Fertile Myrtle and gets pregnant on those rare sexual encounters.

Wonder if a sexless marriage was his excuse when he met Tori.


----------



## sh987 (Oct 10, 2013)

It's these times that I'm SO glad we don't have cable/satellite TV. It's really only through a thread like this, or seeing People magazine while waiting at the grocery store, that I hear about celeb news.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

SaltInWound said:


> Sexless with that many kids so close in age? Maybe she is a Fertile Myrtle and gets pregnant on those rare sexual encounters.
> 
> Wonder if a sexless marriage was his excuse when he met Tori.


I can't defend someone just because they are a celebrity.

Tory was also cheating when she got with him...

My question, is ok if she is fearful about popping out another child, she could at least give the guy oral and then he won't have to be sexless.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Another example of the princessification of women, and the You go girl! attitude that seems to run through society right now. Keeping a marriage sexless is about power and control, and a woman bragging about it, or at least talking about it without remorse, and getting support from other women is nothing more than her displaying the power she has.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I find the attitude is very prevalent in my circle of friends.

When I try to get my wife to understand that it would be good for us to have sex more than once or twice a month, she tells me how none of her friends have sex any more than that. That this is the norm.

When I talk with my buddies, with the exception of one, they all talk about being in virtually sexless relationships. The one exception talks about how his wife wants sex almost every day. We all think he is very lucky. He complains that it is sometimes too much.

When we get together as couples, there are always jokes about men wanting more sex and women not.


----------



## sh987 (Oct 10, 2013)

SadSamIAm said:


> I find the attitude is very prevalent in my circle of friends.
> 
> When I try to get my wife to understand that it would be good for us to have sex more than once or twice a month, she tells me how none of her friends have sex any more than that. *That this is the norm.*


Even before I was married, even as a teen, I'd hear that on Oprah or some such show, and I think "What does THAT have to do with the price of tea in China?"

The _norm_ should be a standard which is a established in each relationship, with the understanding that there's bound to be some ebb and flow over time.

But looking to your friends (who just may be lying, btw) to see how often they have sex shouldn't have a bearing at all, particularly if you're just using it to justify that which shouldn't be justified: withholding sex/affection.

There are countries where living in a constant state of starvation is the norm. Doesn't mean we need to go hungry here.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Is it the wife that's a celeb or is it the husband? If the husband is a celebrity and he's not getting sex, that explains the female laughter provoked by his sexless predicament. Totally understandable.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> Is it the wife that's a celeb or is it the husband? If the husband is a celebrity and he's not getting sex, that explains the female laughter provoked by his sexless predicament. Totally understandable.


The wife is the celeb. I just googled this to see what the other perspectives are and others are saying she's the breadwinner of the family.


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

The OW's name is Emily Goodhand. That last name produced quite a bit of laughter on "The Talk" today.


----------



## Browneyedgurl020610 (Apr 18, 2012)

There is no way it's "sexless". Not with that many kids. Besides I heard he has been a total douche bag and has been cheating on her numerous times.


----------



## sh987 (Oct 10, 2013)

Browneyedgurl020610 said:


> There is no way it's "sexless". Not with that many kids. Besides I heard he has been a total douche bag and has been cheating on her numerous times.


Sounds like those old articles in the National Enquirer.

"According to somebody close to Tori, word around the campfire is that Dean isn't getting any sex at all from his wife. 'She's shut him down for the foreseeable future,' says our source, "and he follows her around the house like a lost pup.'

Also, according to the sister of a maid who was fired by Tori three years ago, the dysfunction in the household doesn't stop there. 'Tori boils all the food: even the breakfast cereal, distills down into kind of a mash, and sprinkles it with Contac-C capsules.' says the disgruntled former employee, who swears by her statements. 'One time, I tried to feed the kids a Hot Pocket, and was suspended without pay for a week.' "

Anybody who says "they heard" is talking sh!t.

You can't really blame them, though. Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

SadSamIAm said:


> I find the attitude is very prevalent in my circle of friends.
> 
> When I try to get my wife to understand that it would be good for us to have sex more than once or twice a month, she tells me how none of her friends have sex any more than that. That this is the norm.
> 
> ...


I think these types of comments really only resonate with women that actually already prefer to be sexless. I say this because my wife has had lots of conversations like this with women. It hasn't made her won't to slow things down. She used to try to probe a bit and see what she could do to help, but she has realized over time that it doesn't do any good. They are only interested in talking about it with people who think like they do. Some even feel sorry for her (poor thing actually has to have sex with her husband). Its hopeless really.

These men should not accept this as an excuse. Just because couple X rarely has sex doesn't mean that couple Y should do the same. 

I also don't see the humor in it as far as party conversation is concerned. I would not appreciate it if my wife were making light of holding out and thought it was funny. 

But...for full disclosure I did stray early in our marriage and sometimes in the back of my mind I wonder if my wife puts so much emphasis on intimacy because of this.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Spelling is an alcoholic whack job, hack actress who got mutilated by her plastic surgeon. 

Her husband is a moron for having gone on that talk show, and an even bigger moron for sticking with her this long.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> The wife is the celeb. I just googled this to see what the other perspectives are and others are saying she's the breadwinner of the family.


In that case he should divorce her immediately. Payday has arrived.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

On a side note a very good friend of mine who is a talent agent on the west coast saw Tori Spelling having sex with guy in the Men's room at a club (it was a couple of years ago). I never thought she was attractive myself.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> The wife is the celeb. I just googled this to see what the other perspectives are and others are saying she's the breadwinner of the family.


She was born the bread winner!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Is anyone really surprised that this couple is a trainwreck? Isn't that the very quality that kept their various "reality" shows on the air for numerous seasons?


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

southern wife said:


> She was born the bread winner!


:iagree:

Without Daddy's money, Tori would never have a career in Hollywood.


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

First dean was married when he hooked up with tori on movie set.

Second, reason Wendy laughed is that it is all based on tabloid malarkey.

Third, HE doesn't support her or the family SHE does.

4th, she didn't get Jack squat when Daddy died.....Mom got it all.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

skype said:


> :iagree:
> 
> Without Daddy's money, Tori would never have a career in Hollywood.


Horrible actress. I cannot recall one good movie or tv show she has been in. 

She's Aaron Spelling's daughter?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> Horrible actress. I cannot recall one good movie or tv show she has been in.
> 
> She's Aaron Spelling's daughter?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yep. Looks just like him, too. :rofl:


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Unique Username said:


> First dean was married when he hooked up with tori on movie set.
> 
> Second, reason Wendy laughed is that it is all based on tabloid malarkey.
> 
> ...


Maybe so, but she got her "career" because of him.


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

I actually could care less.

I think they are both "B" actors anyway.

But an entire thread based on rag from a rag show on a story from a yellow journalistic tabloid......

Only reason I chimed in was to correct some false accusations.

But getting all mad about plain gossip is plain silly.

Carry on.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Tori cheated with Dean even though she knew he was married so now apparently he cheated on her...sorry I don't feel sorry for her I mean if he will cheat with you he will cheat on you. 

I think though that what happens with the OW/OM is that somehow feel "special" that they are so great that is why their married lover cannot resist them and that it will never happen to them. The delusional thinking that their relationship will be in the honeymoon stage forever.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

I wouldn't put a lot of stock into him going on a talk show saying he's in a sexless marriage looking for sympathy, because
one, he might be in a sexless marriage but doubt he's sexless! He's probably getting it some place. And no one knows if he's in a sexless marriage
and cheating because she just wasn't putting out and was cold and heartless or if he just figured he was entitled to some strange and then 
it became sexless once his wife found out. No one knows for sure but them. Hope they can straighten out their lives, separately! I don't feel sorry 
For either one if them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

They are both actors... the whole show sounds like an act. It's all schtick. 

Meh....


----------



## Laurel (Oct 14, 2013)

I have never watched this show but I've always been disgusted by these two because I remember reading an article about how BOTH of them were married to other people when they met on the movie set. Three short weeks later they were leaving their spouses for each other.

I looked it up again to get the details - Dean had a couple of kids with his wife, one a baby under a year old. Tori had been married for a little over a year. Both betrayed spouses gave interviews in the aftermath. Tori's husband said that he found out about her affair by seeing pictures of Tori and Dean in the Enquirer. He confronted her and she agreed to go to a marriage counseling appointment - where she told him she was leaving him for Dean. 

Not that I care about the lives of these two idiots, it is just nice to see cheaters get a dose of their own medicine once in awhile.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Laurel said:


> I have never watched this show but I've always been disgusted by these two because I remember reading an article about how BOTH of them were married to other people when they met on the movie set. Three short weeks later they were leaving their spouses for each other.
> 
> I looked it up again to get the details - Dean had a couple of kids with his wife, one a baby under a year old. Tori had been married for a little over a year. Both betrayed spouses gave interviews in the aftermath. Tori's husband said that he found out about her affair by seeing pictures of Tori and Dean in the Enquirer. He confronted her and she agreed to go to a marriage counseling appointment - where she told him she was leaving him for Dean.
> 
> Not that I care about the lives of these two idiots, it is just nice to see cheaters get a dose of their own medicine once in awhile.


Some of the tidbits that came in on this do appear to be pretty wild.

I will say that Torry looked better and more together before all the drama and cheating.

Interesting story piece on the marriage counselling session. Interesting story piece on the interview of the betrayed.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

She appears to be worshipping you French Fry.

Tell me, does she ever open her eyes?


----------



## sh987 (Oct 10, 2013)

I'll be honest: I'd heard of the Wendy Williams show, but have never seen a second of it.


----------



## Blonde (Jan 7, 2013)

treyvion said:


> In any case it was revealed on the Wendy Williams show that Dean complained about being in a sexless marriage. And without a single ounce of empathy, he was ridiculed for it...
> 
> Wendy laughed him and some of the women on the set.


Because it's a lie that the marriage is "sexless". That was the line her POS H used to get into OW's pants. Tori Spelling Has A “Sexless Marriage”, Says Husband’s Mistress | WebProNews

 a reliable source. NOT!!!

The reality is more like Tori is hot for him every other night except when she was hospitalized for several months with her fourth pregnancy followed by an emergency C-section with another long recovery.

Greener grass is a myth. They are both on the karma bus.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Blonde said:


> Because it's a lie that the marriage is "sexless". That was the line her POS H used to get into OW's pants. Tori Spelling Has A “Sexless Marriage”, Says Husband’s Mistress | WebProNews
> 
> a reliable source. NOT!!!
> 
> ...


Interesting story. Maybe they are not sexless. I was just surprised that a sexless accusation would not be taken seriously and could be laughable.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Is Wendy Williams a man? Come on.


----------

